# The Lost Boys TV series coming?



## Brian G Turner (Aug 24, 2016)

Apparently so:

‘The Lost Boys’ TV Series Based On Movie In Works At The CW With Rob Thomas


----------



## Juliana (Aug 24, 2016)

I'd watch that! Though it won't be the same without Kiefer and Co.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 4, 2016)

It has possibilities.


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, definitely something that would work, possibly. All depends on the approach. Could end up all-a-twlight-ed....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2016)

StuartSuffers said:


> Yes, definitely something that would work, possibly. All depends on the approach. Could end up all-a-twlight-ed....



Hey, welcome to the chrons forums, StuartSuffers. 

As to the TV series - it's hard to be optimistic when they attempted two sequels to the Lost Boys, both of which sank without a trace almost as quickly as they were released. However, there's always the chance they get some good writers on board, rather than do a rush-job to cash-in quick...


----------

